# Brights Special Edition Tricycle



## fltsfshr (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi I'm new to the forum.  I was referred here by someone on the corvette forums. I found and purchased a Brights Special Edition Tricycle out of a shop..  I don't know anything about it other than it's a 2 seater, kids trike. I collect cars but not trikes. Any information you could pass along would be appreciated.
Here's a couple pics.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks possibly to be European 
Believe to be 40’s to early 50’s 
Think we’re made in Belgium or England.
Pretty cool item .
Welcome


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 13, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Looks possibly to be European
> Believe to be 40’s to early 50’s
> Think we’re made in Belgium or England.
> Pretty cool item .
> Welcome



Right on the money! Here's another webpage that verifies Belgium 1940 - https://aerenagalleries.bespokecoll...ct/vintage-two-seated-tricycle-belgium-c-1940

Dave


----------



## fltsfshr (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for the help.  The only difference I could see ia  the one in Belgium i appears to have a sweptback handlebar. Maybe it's just the pic.  I'll probably end up trading it or selling it. I have no clue what's a fair price.  Anyone is interested let me know. 
Thanks
fltsfshr


----------



## Rambler (Jan 15, 2019)

Circa 1940 Belgium best that I can determine.









https://aerenagalleries.bespokecoll...ct/vintage-two-seated-tricycle-belgium-c-1940

I also found there was a Brights cycle industries in India during 1960's but I'm guessing not relevant to this tricycle.
Brights cycle industries, 92 Gautam Budh Marg, lucknow, Uttar Pradesh 226018, India


----------



## fltsfshr (Feb 12, 2019)




----------

